# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Trader Joe's - Tulsa Location

## TU 'cane

Looked through the last few pages and couldn't find a recent thread, apologies if I missed it and feel free to close/merge this one if there is an existing. 

Was perusing local news this morning and came across this:



> By KEVIN CANFIELD World Staff Writer | 6 comments
> 
> Trader Joe's spokeswoman Rachel Broderick said Thursday that Tulsa is not in the specialty grocer's short-term expansion plans.
> 
> "It is not in our two-year plans," she said by phone from the company's headquarters in Monrovia, California.
> 
> I, like many Tulsans, have heard rumblings that the supermarket chain is coming to town.
> 
> And I'm still not convinced that won't happen.
> ...


Rest of the story here: 

City Hall Blog: I think Trader Joe's is coming to town, no matter what they say - Tulsa World: Homepagelatest

-----

Rumblings have been going on for a few years now. Not sure who started the rumors, but I think they're closer to entering the Oklahoma market than they are admitting. Tulsa or OKC, either would be good for them. We are sorely in need of some diversity and choice when it comes to grocers and food chains in general.
If you click on the link, they have a PDF of the proposed store that was unnamed, and as stated in the story, to them it looked like a Trader Joe's layout. I cannot personally confirm/deny this, can anyone else?

----------


## seaofchange

> Rumblings have been going on for a few years now. Not sure who started the rumors, but I think they're closer to entering the Oklahoma market than they are admitting. Tulsa or OKC, either would be good for them. We are sorely in need of some diversity and choice when it comes to grocers and food chains in general.
> If you click on the link, they have a PDF of the proposed store that was unnamed, and as stated in the story, to them it looked like a Trader Joe's layout. I cannot personally confirm/deny this, can anyone else?




To me, that definitely looks like a Trader Joe's layout - exactly the same as the one in Plano TX and Greenville SC. The demo area further confirms this, in my mind. Ha.

----------


## TU 'cane

^^ Awesome, thanks for your insight.

----------


## BG918

Looks like it fronts Peoria too from the renderings with parking behind the building.

----------


## Swake

Businesses are being evicted for this development now. They have to be out by March 1st. KJRH should know, they are right across the street from where this is going.

Brookside businesses move to make way for new development - KJRH.com

----------


## TU 'cane

Update: 

City Hall Blog: Bet on it: Trader Joe's is coming to town - Tulsa World: City Hall: Kevin Canfield And Jarrel Wade

Basically same source as above. Although they're more convinced than ever, offers a little more insight. 

Again, this isn't necessarily some home run, slam dunk. TJ's in my opinion simply brings needed diversity to Tulsa. Also, any people who have moved here from out of state may appreciate something they had back home.

----------


## Pete

Great news.  As I said before, there is zero doubt that is a Trader Joe's.


The reason TJ's is so important IMO is because 80% of their products are store brand and unique; things you can't buy anywhere else either in a store or on-line.

I can't think of another retailer that has these characteristics.

----------


## BG918

The biggest issue people in Tulsa seem to have with the design is that it's replacing several smaller locally-owned stores with a single big box, and they are potentially asking the city to rezone a couple of the residential properties behind so they can expand the parking lot.

----------


## shavethewhales

^Yeah, it seems like there's been an issue of certain business moving into Brookside and removing the very things that are trying to make Brookside into a good district. For example, there are several newish stripmalls and crap development right next to the main drag that aren't built to any sort of urban standard. They're just leaching off of what little urban allure Brookside has left. 

It's just surprising to me that developers see this rising district, and instead of contributing to it to make it even bigger, better, and more profitable they cheap out and plop down some cookie cutter turds that they think are "good enough". 

That's not to say that I'm against Trader Joe's being here though. It's unfortunate that it will take out some smaller businesses, but from the designs I've seen it will also contribute to the streetscape and will be a popular addition to the area. It's everything else that's around it that has lost so much potential. Maybe this development will help bring it back. Once you get to Brookside Baptist church the charm of the district disappears due to most of the recent developments that weren't built with much thought.

----------


## seaofchange

> Great news.  As I said before, there is zero doubt that is a Trader Joe's.
> 
> 
> The reason TJ's is so important IMO is because 80% of their products are store brand and unique; things you can't buy anywhere else either in a store or on-line.
> 
> I can't think of another retailer that has these characteristics.


This location has finally been confirmed. So much for not being in their 2 year plans  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Trader Joe&#39;s opening on Brookside | www.fox23.com

----------


## Pete

Yeah, that's great news for Tulsa, the state and OKC.


BTW, what's with the seemingly now socially acceptable practice of out-right lying?

It's one thing for thing to say 'no comment' or even 'it's our policy not to comment until a lease is officially signed' or some other denial that doesn't constitute a blatant lie.

But companies and people do this all the time now and then come back with, "Well, we just couldn't talk about it at that time".  Which of course isn't the issue at all.


When you make a specific point to say, "Tulsa/OKC is not in our two year plans" and at the same time have filed building permits, that's incredibly dishonest and unethical.

----------


## gopokes88

> Yeah, that's great news for Tulsa, the state and OKC.
> 
> 
> BTW, what's with the seemingly now socially acceptable practice of out-right lying?
> 
> It's one thing for thing to say 'no comment' or even 'it's our policy not to comment until a lease is officially signed' or some other denial that doesn't constitute a blatant lie.
> 
> But companies and people do this all the time now and then come back with, "Well, we just couldn't talk about it at that time".  Which of course isn't the issue at all.
> 
> ...


I don't understand the need for such hush hush secrecy? It's not like their building a cia black site or something.

----------


## Urbanized

There are plenty of legitimate business reasons for being hush-hush or secretive sometimes, but Pete's right that there is no excuse for outright, intentional lies.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> ^Yeah, it seems like there's been an issue of certain business moving into Brookside and removing the very things that are trying to make Brookside into a good district. For example, there are several newish stripmalls and crap development right next to the main drag that aren't built to any sort of urban standard. They're just leaching off of what little urban allure Brookside has left. 
> 
> It's just surprising to me that developers see this rising district, and instead of contributing to it to make it even bigger, better, and more profitable they cheap out and plop down some cookie cutter turds that they think are "good enough". 
> 
> That's not to say that I'm against Trader Joe's being here though. It's unfortunate that it will take out some smaller businesses, but from the designs I've seen it will also contribute to the streetscape and will be a popular addition to the area. It's everything else that's around it that has lost so much potential. Maybe this development will help bring it back. Once you get to Brookside Baptist church the charm of the district disappears due to most of the recent developments that weren't built with much thought.


while i agree that there have been plenty of developments that are lacking, this development bumps right up to Peoria and will help keep the unique feel of brookside.  

the damn jimmy johns/bank of the west & old school bagel developments are what really piss me off.  both could have been done SO much better.

----------


## Swake

> while i agree that there have been plenty of developments that are lacking, this development bumps right up to Peoria and will help keep the unique feel of brookside.  
> 
> the damn jimmy johns/bank of the west & old school bagel developments are what really piss me off.  both could have been done SO much better.


It certainly could be better, but that strip mall isnt new, those are just new stores. That building was a Blockbuster for 20+ years before the current tenants moved in and was a Fred Jones Ford dealership before that. That building has to be 50+ years old.

But yes, it should have been knocked down.

----------


## BG918

> It certainly could be better, but that strip mall isn’t new, those are just new stores. That building was a Blockbuster for 20+ years before the current tenants moved in and was a Fred Jones Ford dealership before that. That building has to be 50+ years old.
> 
> But yes, it should have been knocked down.


I think a lot of people thought that was going to happen when Blockbuster closed but the owners just repurposed that building and divided it for JJ's/BotW.  That is such a gateway corner for Brookside I could see it being redeveloped into something denser in the future.

Same with Old School it was an auto-oriented Braum's or something similar before they took it over.  I've heard the owners have discussed a renovation that adds more space especially outdoor patio area and fixes their bad drive-thru, hopefully it involves building to the sidewalk as outlined in the Brookside Infill Plan.

Besides the aforementioned JJ's at 36th the area north on Peoria to Crow Creek is pedestrian-friendly.  South of 36th it is much less so, including where TJ's is going at 37th.  Building up to the sidewalk is an improvement but I hope they don't take out the houses on 37th Place  and keep all of the parking off 37th.

----------


## Swake

The building for Trader Joe's is up and they are starting interior work, they should be announcing an opening date soon.

----------


## Pete

Thanks for the update.

Lots of people from OKC will be making that drive until we get our own location.

----------


## In_Tulsa

image.jpg


Tulsa location coming together!

----------


## Brett

My spidey-sense is telling me that TJ's should be close to opening soon. I am ready to start my bi-weekly, weekend turnpike shopping trips. Can any Tulsa TJ fans or bored KJRH reporters help give me and the rest of Oklahoma a status report on Trader Joe's. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> My spidey-sense is telling me that TJ's should be close to opening soon. I am ready to start my bi-weekly, weekend turnpike shopping trips. Can any Tulsa TJ fans or bored KJRH reporters help give me and the rest of Oklahoma a status report on Trader Joe's. Thanks!


I could be wrong but I believe the targeted opening date is set for March. I think they planned on being open by the end of the year but ran into some problems.

----------


## Soonerinfiniti

Looks like construction is moving along.  It's interesting that there appears to be two adjacent buildings under construction - what is the south building going to be used for? The covered-up Trader Joe's sign is on the north building.  This building reminds me of the TJ's on Greenville Avenue in Dallas - I like the brick.

----------


## Swake

> Looks like construction is moving along.  It's interesting that there appears to be two adjacent buildings under construction - what is the south building going to be used for? The covered-up Trader Joe's sign is on the north building.  This building reminds me of the TJ's on Greenville Avenue in Dallas - I like the brick.


The Trader Joe's building has looked largely done for sometime. They said it will be after the first of the year before they can open.

The south building is the same developer but not part of TJ, there are four units in that building but nothing has been announced.

----------


## Swake

Trader Joe's opened today. There are apparently long lines to get in.

----------


## Pete

I'll be up there Sunday to meet up with friends and may try to brave it.

----------


## Pete

Went in here about 2PM this afternoon (Sunday) and while it was very, very busy, it wasn't horrible.

They were sold out of a bunch of stuff, though.

They were also giving free reusable TJ's shopping bags.

----------


## Tundra

That looks pretty busy, but it is Sunday though I'd expect it to be...

----------


## Pete

It's funny because since TJ's is completely new in OK and it's an unusual store to start with, navigating through there was quite an experience. 

Everyone in there looked a little lost and confused.

Fortunately for me, their layouts are pretty standard and I grabbed what I wanted very quickly.  Otherwise, the aisles were absolutely choked with everyone looking at each little jar and looking pretty lost.   :Smile: 

I remember even when they opened the new TJ's by me in California, for the first few months it wasn't much different because even a lot of Californians had not been in there much and it's a very different type of place.

----------


## Uptowner

Grab me some cookie butter and chocolate croissants next time? I'm excited for my kosher eating sister in law. Last time she was here her only options were raw vegetables and Philadelphia cream cheese.

----------


## Pete

They were completely out of cookie butter and a bunch of their more popular items.

I was there on Sunday at 2PM -- 6 hours from closing -- and the place looked like it had been looted.

As is their standard, the employees were still all happy and friendly, despite the circus atmosphere.  TJ's does a great job of hiring and retaining people who are happy to work there.

----------

